# Incompatible Sound Card? (Race Driver GRiD)



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey people
I recently installed a copy of Race Driver Grid from Codemasters. I ran online game tests and it says my PC can run it. I then launched the game but it froze with the game logo in the middle with a black screen, so then I went ahead and disabled my sound adapter (Realtek High Definition Audio), and the game worked fine, obviously, with no sound. So What can I do now? 

My sound driver/card details are below

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: ***************************************
Manufacturer ID: ***************************************
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5449 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 7/18/2007 21:26:04, 4547584 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5449 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/18/2007 21:26:04, 4547584 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Realtek HD Digital input
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5449 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/18/2007 21:26:04, 4547584 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

I tried to run updates but it says I have the newest version (using Windows updater)

Help guys.
Thanks!


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

try an updated driver if there is one, it may well fix it. Failing that, its possible an old driver may work- has been known sometimes.
If its still causing probs, might be worth looking at a separte soundcard. Personally I like creative, but see whats cheap, an own brand cheapo is often just as good as any other.


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

I used an updated driver only about a week old. Reduced all sound to No Acceleration while still having my sound card enabled. Frozen on the logo.. So what now? I also installed new 8600GT drivers if that helps... And I also tried making it run in Windows 95/98 compatibility mode, and it still won't budge... As for rolling back drivers, the only one I have is the newest one. 

All my other games work fine with my current on-board sound. How much would a basic additional slot-in sound card cost? I would like one that's JUST enough to run GRID... thanks..


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Biggest problem is that even though other games work, there is always one that decides it doesnt like your setup. Unfortunate fact of life everyone could do without!
So, basic sound card. In UK, about £5-6 for a nice simple job, so about AU$10-12 I guess.


----------

